# Current rating vs. Overall rating



## duanedesign (May 15, 2016)

What is the difference between the current and overall rating. When i first started after my first day and 7 rides my overall rating was .40 lower then my current rating. I thought the current rating was your average rating over the last 500 rides. Where do they come up with the overall rating? My overall rating is always lower then my current rating.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

The overall is the last 500 rides (100 with Lyft) and the current is from the current week only.


----------

